# Target Contest/Match 6-4-06 to 6-30-06



## Shipwreck

Ok. As per request, we will be having a little match here. Basically, you download the target at the link listed below, and print it out.

It is a PDF file which needs Adobe Acrobat Reader to open the file, but Adobe Acrobat can be downloaded for free (if you don't already have it).

This match ends on 6-30-06. For now, it is for Semi-Autos only. Sorry U revolver guys. If this goes well and works out, we can do another one for revolvers.

Two categories -

*Class 1 -- 7 Yards
Class 2 -- 15 Yards*

No caliber lower than 9mm. So, 9mm, .45 ACP, .40 S&W, .357 Sig, 10mm, etc

The target is down-loadable here
http://www.reloadbench.com/pdf/files/LargeTarget.pdf

Instructions:

1. Print the target out
2. Go to the range
3. Decide if you will be in Class 1 or Class 2 (or both)
4. Shoot the target - *Shooting will be 5 rounds unsupported, standing, two handed at either 7 or 15yds with IRON/standard sights only.*
5. When complete - Write your name, the date, your score, and the gun/caliber across the top of the target.
6. Take a photo (w/ digital camera) and post the photo on the site. Also, type out in the message the gun/caliber/score/etc.

READ THIS PART CAREFULLY: In the Range Report Section, there will be 2 threads - One for Class 1 and one for Class 2. ONLY post results on those threads. Any questions, comments, etc. *MUST* be posted on this thread. Anything besides results posted on those two threads will be deleted.

The results threads will be stickied, along with this thread.

Additional rules:

NO: scopes of any kind
NO: shooting off any kind of rest
NO: lasers
NO: red dot scopes
NO: shooting at closer distances.

Only ONE posted target per person in each class

And finally - it MUST be printed on a standard sized 8.5x11 piece of paper

*SCORING EDIT: If the bullet hole cuts the ring of the next higher point value, it counts.*


----------



## Shipwreck

One more thing: I apologize for the guys who have no way to take pics or scan their targets for results.

There is no other way to do this. Unless someone is willing to accept targets via mail and help out by scanning/photographing, this is the only way we can do it. So, I realize some people will be left out.

*PLEASE BE HONEST. I can promise you that I will not win (especially at 15 yards). But, I will be honest and post my results.

Please do not cheat.*

By cheating, you only cheat yourself. Never understood the people who cheat at games. Remember, the only person you need to be honest with in life is yourself. If you cheat, you're lying to the one guy that matters - YOU :? :-D


----------



## -gunut-

Haha! I just posted a contest! 

I guess the moderator wins! lol

What do you think of my ideas for the contest tho?


----------



## Shipwreck

-gunut- said:


> Haha! I just posted a contest!
> 
> I guess the moderator wins! lol
> 
> What do you think of my ideas for the contest tho?


Do U mind if I delete that thread, so we don't confuse everyone.

I think yours was fine, but I looked at some similiar ones that I have seen on other sites, and I placed the restrictions up clearly so we don't get 100 questions, like "Is it ok if I do...."


----------



## -gunut-

Yeah go for it! Do you think it would be ok if we allowed all calibers though. And six shooters? I dont really want to exclude any handgunner. Does this sound ok? If not then it doesn't really matter. Happy to participate!


----------



## Shipwreck

I thought that since this is the 1st one, we should keep it kinda simple. And, honestly, I think it isn't that fair to have the semi-autos and the revolvers compete in the same contest. The revolvers will have a slight edge, IMHO.

That's why I thought we'd see how this goes, and if there are any headaches and/or things that we haven't thought of.

If it goes smoothly, then we can do another one next month.

I don't have a revolver, but we can have a revolver match too, or maybe open it up to both in the future.

If all goes well, we'll come up with other idea.s

This may be a disaster w/ problems (members who have no camera, aren't computer savy to use acrobat, etc). So, I wanna keep it simple for the 1st one. If there are problems and I give up after this one, then someone else can take over and come up w/ their own rules.


----------



## -gunut-

Ok, I was just wondering. We included them in the contest at GT and the Wheels did same and even worse then auto so I decided to ask. And some only have .22's and use them for defense and I didn't wanny leave them out.

But I am just causing problems now! lol Cheers!


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, some of those target 22s wouldn't be fair compared to the larger calibers, I though. I've seen guys clean up w/ the 22, but have issues w/ the larger size bullets due to recoil.

We'll come up w/ different contests and cross platforum contests if this goes well 

Hopefully between my posts and yours throught this thread, all questions will be answered.


----------



## -gunut-

Should we ban target 1911's? :lol: 

Sorry sorry! lol

:-D


----------



## Shipwreck

Next month we'll do a revolver only one, and then neither of us can shoot in it :-D


----------



## -gunut-

haha

My dad does have a ruger single six! :-D


----------



## jwkimber45

Sweet timing. I'm planning on hitting the range tonight!!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck

jwkimber45 said:


> Sweet timing. I'm planning on hitting the range tonight!!!!!


I was planning on going this Sat, so I will try then (unless the wife puts the breaks on me going :? )

Anyway, the contest runs thru the end of JUne to give everyone time.


----------



## blackice

Shipwreck,


Are you limited by the type of weapon you can use....
Like my HK MK23 with a CCF Flash Suppressor?


----------



## Shipwreck

The gun is fine, but I don't think using the supressor would be fair.

I knew there would be questions about things no matter how well I tried to write the rules :-D


----------



## blackice

Just checking......... :twisted:


----------



## -gunut-

blackice said:


> Shipwreck,
> 
> Are you limited by the type of weapon you can use....
> Like my HK MK23 with a CCF Flash Suppressor?


I would like to use mine to see how it goes. It is coming in the mail sometime next week.

My thoughts for this contest slightly differ from shipwreck's. I think that I am more focused on the joy of just shooting and sharing targets and he is more about it being a contest. Which is ok, but I don't really like excluding people. I am not trying to bash, it is just my opinion. Maybe the contest shouldn't be heald in the "sound off room" lol 




Shipwreak said:


> I knew there would be questions about things no matter how well I tried to write the rules


This is why I think the rules should be looser to lessen problems.

Just my thought. No hard feelings!


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, it is a light hearted contest - but, as a match/contest, it's gotta be somewhat fair. For someone who has 5 shots in the 10 circle and used a laser or red dot scope or a 22 isn't exactly fair compared to someone who might have a .40 Glock or something.

And, _someone_ will always be excluded. 1 person wanted to use an airgun. If we are going to let anything goes, then what's the point? People are already free to post a pic of any of their targets when they go to the range.

U can use a comped gun if you want, but I think it should be the gun - no attachments that would give 1 person an advantage.

Like I said, this is the very first one. I think the rules are legitimate. We may have a revolver and semi-auto one in the future, and maybe a 22 one.

But, if we have a lot of people participating, it's easier to do 1 type of thing at a time. We can do something else in JUly, and something else in Aug. We'll see. I've mentioned that above. As for the thread's location, I'll talk to JS about moving the threads to the Semi-Auto section for now.


----------



## jwkimber45

Jeeze, lets just have some fun, follow the rules as they are, who ever comes out on top they get the 'ata-boy' from the rest of us & we go on.

Like Ship said 'someone' will always be excluded. I'm good to go this time around, next contest may be with somthing I don't have. So be it. Its all in good fun.

That being said, can I use this:










JUST KIDDING!!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Guest

jwkimber45 said:


> Jeeze, lets just have some fun, follow the rules as they are, who ever comes out on top they get the 'ata-boy' from the rest of us & we go on.
> 
> Like Ship said 'someone' will always be excluded. I'm good to go this time around, next contest may be with somthing I don't have. So be it. Its all in good fun.


+1 :target:


----------



## L8models

Ok, I just posted my results. Let me note, that was my first time ever shooting my new Sig. I eventually got my shot patterns more tight with more rounds. I didn't go to a range either, I went to a dead end of a dirt road where most everyone around here goes to shoot their new toys. However, I am very happy with the way my Sig shoots. I accuratly measured off 7 yards with a tape measure so, My yardage was correct. This was a pretty fun contest though. :-D


----------



## Guest

L8models said:



> Ok, I just posted my results. Let me note, that was my first time ever shooting my new Sig. I eventually got my shot patterns more tight with more rounds. I didn't go to a range either, I went to a dead end of a dirt road where most everyone around here goes to shoot their new toys. However, I am very happy with the way my Sig shoots. I accuratly measured off 7 yards with a tape measure so, My yardage was correct. This was a pretty fun contest though. :-D


very cool...  I just went to print the target, but I'm out of ink! So, I'm off to office depot.


----------



## Shipwreck

I just PMd ya, since I didn't want to post anything but results on that thread. That was very quick. Wow. It will be this weekend before I can do mine. 

Thanks for participating.

I thought about some sort of prize, but I don't own anything that I could use. And, we don't have any vendor sponsors yet. So, the winner just gets a thumbs up 

Next time, we may have the top 2 or 3 people have a shoot off (a 2nd target) to determine the winner. But for now, I thought we'd just see how this goes. If 2 people have the same score for now, they will just be tied.


----------



## L8models

Yeah, I seen the post about the contest and it motivated me enough to go shoot my sig. I had planned on taking it to the range this Saturday but, this contest gave me an excuse to shoot it today..lol I know I won't win, because the evidence is on the paper..lol but, Its still fun anyway. Good luck you guys. :shock:


----------



## DennyCrane

Hey, don't worry either. I definetly won't win either - especially at 15 yards. I have seen targets posted on other sites at 15-25 yards, and they are 10x better than I can do at that range. So, don't feel bad.


----------



## jwkimber45

I shot a couple targets myself tonight. I'm going to refrain from 'officially' submitting them in the contest just yet. I'll be at the range a time or two again before the 30th.....

Question, when scoring & you have a 'hole' that splits the line between 9/10, 8/9 etc, do go with the larger or smaller of the scores??

Personally I scored L8's target higher than a 30........

I guess what I'm asking is, does you bullet hole have the clear the line to score the higher of the two numbers???


----------



## Shipwreck

If the bullet hole cuts the ring of the next higher point value, it counts.

:-D

That ought to make U happy


----------



## Shipwreck

L8models said:


> Yeah, I seen the post about the contest and it motivated me enough to go shoot my sig. I had planned on taking it to the range this Saturday but, this contest gave me an excuse to shoot it today..lol I know I won't win, because the evidence is on the paper..lol but, Its still fun anyway. Good luck you guys. :shock:


Hey, L8 Models - Rescore your target - U should have maybe 2 points higher. Itw as decided that if you break the line, U get the higher points. No need to take another pic - Just add the text to your original post. I think U gained 2 points for sure - can't really tell by the pic if it's an additional +2 or +3.


----------



## Guest

I still say my RWS pistol ought to be allowed. Maybe shipwreck might be scared that a pellet gun can out shoot him. :wink: :-D


----------



## DennyCrane

Ok, guys. Quit the whining about the rules. In order to do it, there has to be rules. Not everyone can be pleased. Give them a break. People asked for a contest, so they took the time to write out everything and post a contest. Now, some people are whining about it. You got what you asked for. 

Chill! :-D


----------



## jwkimber45

Hopefully my question was considered whining about the rules. I was just looking for a clarification. Like I said I felt L8 had a higher score than he posted......


----------



## Shipwreck

jwkimber45 said:


> Hopefully my question was considered whining about the rules. I was just looking for a clarification. Like I said I felt L8 had a higher score than he posted......


I agree w/ ya on his score. I PM'd him and asked him to rescore it.


----------



## L8models

Ok guys, I just looked at my oringinal target and scored by breaking the lines and also got 33. Oringinally, I scored the most ring a certain shot was in if it broke the line. Nice to have those couple extra points. :lol:


----------



## L8models

> I still say my RWS pistol ought to be allowed. Maybe shipwreck might be scared that a pellet gun can out shoot him.


*maser, this is handgunforum.net........not pelletgunforum.net * :goofy:

Just picking with you


----------



## jwkimber45

L8models said:


> I still say my RWS pistol ought to be allowed. Maybe shipwreck might be scared that a pellet gun can out shoot him.
> 
> 
> 
> *maser, this is handgunforum.net........not pelletgunforum.net * :goofy:
> 
> Just picking with you
Click to expand...

Braaahaaawwwww


----------



## ocharry

ok fellas,, i got the targets and i have shot at them,,,,,now for the hard part..... how do i post them on the forum??? help me shipwreck,,,, ol pal ... or any one else that has a slick way to do it... i ca take a pic. of them or i can scan them( them being the targets) but i'm not sure how to get them here for all to see thanks in advance


----------



## Guest

ocharry said:


> ok fellas,, i got the targets and i have shot at them,,,,,now for the hard part..... how do i post them on the forum??? help me shipwreck,,,, ol pal ... or any one else that has a slick way to do it... i ca take a pic. of them or i can scan them( them being the targets) but i'm not sure how to get them here for all to see thanks in advance


take a picture and send it to me...

[email protected]


----------



## ocharry

i can do that,, but it would be nice to know how to do it,,,, but this will work for now thanks js...... it will be tomorrow because i am at work tonight


----------



## Shipwreck

It's pretty easy, but for simplicity at the moment, JS can help U. I guess we need to make a sticky about attaching pics to posts. I know I have covered this a few times with others, but they are scattered throughout the forum and I cannot remember where.


----------



## hberttmank

This is going to be a lot of fun. I ran out of targets today before I got where I needed to be, I'll bring more next time.


----------



## DennyCrane

I see some high scores there. Wow.


----------



## Shipwreck

*Now I see 1 rule to add next time - Once you post your target, that is your 1 entry 

Someone has been changing the target w/ better ones that they shot later* :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## hberttmank

Shipwreck, I apologize for my errors in posting in this contest. I did not fully understand the rules. If what I did is unfair in any way, please delete me out and I'll try again next month.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I had time to think about it - I did say ONE entry per person. I don't think that's fair to do that. Can U just put back your original target at 7 yards - your 1st one.


----------



## hberttmank

Done, sorry for the misunderstanding on my part.


----------



## Shipwreck

Ok, I appreciate your good will 

Next month, as per request, we'll do one open to revolver and/or semi auto.

Then in Aug, I think we'll do a subcompact one  (Glock 26, P99c, USPc, Keltec, etc)


----------



## Shipwreck

Hell, I am amazed I did as well as I did at 15 yards  - For me, that is awesome. I do most of my practicing at 7-10 yards.


----------



## DennyCrane

Well, looks like we got the 1st winner...

*"ocharry"*

7 yrds.
.45acp

score - 50

[img:360:480:642e134590]http://www.handgunforum.net/images/ocharry_7.JPG[/img:642e134590]


----------



## Guest

just posted my "38"...


----------



## Shipwreck

Hey, that's still not bad. That is a smaller piece of paper, and at least ya hit it 5 times. That's good enough.

I did better than I thought I would, but I wouldn't have been able to get the 43 I did get had I used a different gun.

I already have the rules set up for next month - 1 category for revolvers, and the other for semi-auto compacts. I'm sure I won't get a 43 next time  

I've always wanted to shoot better than I do - like Ocharry with that 50 score. But, alas, my hands won't copperate 

As for the 15 yards, I've shot guns in the past where I didn't even hit the paper on a large target


----------



## Guest

Shipwreck said:


> Hey, that's still not bad. That is a smaller piece of paper, and at least ya hit it 5 times. That's good enough.
> 
> I did better than I thought I would, but I wouldn't have been able to get the 43 I did get had I used a different gun.
> 
> I already have the rules set up for next month - 1 category for revolvers, and the other for semi-auto compacts. I'm sure I won't get a 43 next time
> 
> I've always wanted to shoot better than I do - like Ocharry with that 50 score. But, alas, my hands won't copperate
> 
> As for the 15 yards, I've shot guns in the past where I didn't even hit the paper on a large target


You know, I think barrel length should be a consideration as well...maybe at some point anyway... I used my Kimber with the 4" barrel. I may go back tomorrow and see how I can do with my beretta 92 with the 5" barrel...at 7 yards. Not post the results, but just see how much of a difference there is... Of course, there may be no difference at all...I've only shot the Beretta once since I bought the Kimber...


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I tend to not shoot as well w/ barrels under 4" - My SW99 is exactly 4 inches. Now, my G34 and HK USP fullsize are bother over 4", but I still do better w/ that 1 gun.

I plan to go practice a lot w/ my USP compact in the future. Although, for next month, I think I'll use my compact p99.

How often do you go shoot on average? I get out there about every 2 weeks, 3 weeks tops. And, the dry firing has helped me a lot.

U got that sweet Kimber, ya gotta practice more :-D


----------



## Guest

Shipwreck said:


> How often do you go shoot on average? I get out there about every 2 weeks, 3 weeks tops. And, the dry firing has helped me a lot.
> 
> U got that sweet Kimber, ya gotta practice more :-D


About every other week for me. What I need to get are some snap caps, the trigger feel is so different from anything else that I've shot. I'm on ebay looking for some right now...new of course...

I also just ordered a new slide stop for the Kimber...from wilson combat. I'm having some issues with the slide locking back...with ammo still in the mag, not jamming or anything. Happened 3 times today and has happened a couple of other times.


----------



## Shipwreck

The snap caps cleaned me up, I'll tell ya - It made my groups tighter - I bought some at Gander Mountain for that 1911 I prev had. I found that even w/ practice on only 1 gun, the experience was passed on to all of them. I still practice w/ them now - lately it's been w/ my USPc.

I would send ya some, but I was lucky to trade all my 45's for 9mm snap caps - so I no longer have a .45.

I read what ya said about the slide stop - I responded. If that doesn't do it, try a different brand of mags, and then ya may have to send it back to Kimber. As frustrating as it is, that is a minor thing for them to fix. If ya had to have a problem, there are worse ones - failure to feeds, for instance...

Is it w/ all of your mags, or just 1? Are all of your mags the same brand, or mixed?


----------



## -gunut-

Damn ocharry!!!

Great shooting!


----------



## ocharry

thanks guys for the complements,,,just wish i had more time to practice or time to practice more,, the gun is the key ,,when i pick it up it talks to me,,,i usually ask it ,,,,,well a,,, are we ging to do this today,,,, and she will just grin,,,and say let the fun begin :-D


----------



## Shipwreck

ocharry said:


> thanks guys for the complements,,,just wish i had more time to practice or time to practice more,, the gun is the key ,,when i pick it up it talks to me,,,i usually ask it ,,,,,well a,,, are we ging to do this today,,,, and she will just grin,,,and say let the fun begin :-D


I prev had an Armory Koted TRP earlier this year. Mine wasn't as accurate as other 1911's I have had. Then, Tripp Research screwed up the refinish, and I got rid of it because I was fed up.

Looks like yours is very nice, though


----------



## -gunut-

Shipwreck said:


> ocharry said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys for the complements,,,just wish i had more time to practice or time to practice more,, the gun is the key ,,when i pick it up it talks to me,,,i usually ask it ,,,,,well a,,, are we ging to do this today,,,, and she will just grin,,,and say let the fun begin :-D
> 
> 
> 
> I prev had an Armory Koted TRP earlier this year. Mine wasn't as accurate as other 1911's I have had. Then, Tripp Research screwed up the refinish, and I got rid of it because I was fed up.
> 
> Looks like yours is very nice, though
Click to expand...

Damn! How did they do that? What was the story on that


----------



## Shipwreck

Your killing me :-D - I've told the story so many times....

Oh well... Someone PM'd me about it on another site last week - So, I just copied what I told him....
-----
Well, I've posted my neg experience a few times. I sent off my TRP for cobra coat on the slide and hard chrome on the rest. Basically, it came out terrible. Cobra coat had many flaws, and many hard chromed parts had copper colored spots on them. Plus, I had told them NOT to chrome the barrel and bushing, as they were already too tight. What did he do - he chromed them anayway. It took me 30 min to get the bushing out of the slide.

I sent it back a 2nd time. The cobra coat was even worse than the 1st time, and it took about 5 weeks to get it back the second time. He also forgot to send back 1 part, and the sights no longer sat flush to the slide. They were marked from the 2-3 times he must have taken them off the slide (they really aren't made to be removed several times).

I was so fed up that I ended up trading it. I didn't feel like sending it back a 3rd time. I would never send a complete gun to Tripp again.


----------



## -gunut-

Holly Crap!! :idea:


----------



## jwkimber45

That suks Ship...... :x :x :x


----------



## ocharry

yes it is a good one ,, i think springfield put some kind of lazer guidence system on it or something ,, if i'm doing my part she will be there,, probably one of the best 1911 i have ever had,,, maybe the best,, it is a shooter :shock:


----------



## Shipwreck

We'll have to start calling it the Ocharry Shooting Match if you keep this up :-D


----------



## ocharry

dang ,,i never had a shootin match name after me before


----------



## Shipwreck

Just a bump on this for the newer members - It is true thats omeone got a 50 in the 7 yard class, but please keep entering submissions if you haven't already. It's still fun to see everyone's score....

Got about 2 weeks left....


----------



## jwkimber45

It sure would be a shame to have to hand out more than one 'atta-boy' for a tie......... :-D :-D :-D 

Keep shooting fellas!!!!!!


----------



## ocharry

dang ,,i didn't meen to skeer ever body off,,,,guess i should have waited to post,,, come on guys and gals,,,,yur not chicken are ya??? bok,,bok,,bok,,,,turn in them targets :lol: ;-)


----------



## jwkimber45

I've got a 15yd to post up just havn't had time to take pics yet.....


----------



## Shipwreck

1 week left....


----------



## Shipwreck

Newsflash!!! - The paper that ocharry used to print his target on was 1/2 of a millimeter off, so he's been disqualified...


(just kidding)


----------



## ocharry

dang it,,, caught like a rat,,, i didn't think anyone would notice


----------



## Shipwreck

tick tick tick

Friday is the last day...

No one wants to joing Ocharry with a 50?

Hey, even if ya can't get a 50, just try and post your results.


----------



## ocharry

hey shipwreck,, i am going to wait untill the last day in any more matches to post any of my targets from now on ,, if you have anymore matches..... i realy thought there would be more entries than what you got,,,corse we still have 4 days to go


----------

